
Elon: “Tesla stock is too high imo” - sna1l
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1256239815256797184
======
baron_harkonnen
This submission received a fair number of upvotes in the first minutes of
submission and yet never reached the front page. It's hard to believe that
this isn't interesting to HN so why did it disappear?

Is it TSLA fans just flagging this so it doesn't get there? is there some
other process that decides posts like this won't get to the front page?

~~~
ainar-g
I think dang's comments on the previous thread explain it.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23022631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23022631)

~~~
baron_harkonnen
Thanks, that makes a fair bit of sense and it's nice to see the likely reason
more clearly articulated.

------
rvz
Right. It's time for this Twitter user to log off today.

------
josephagoss
The last few tweets are nuts even for Elon Musk, I think it’s likely his
account has been hacked.

~~~
minimaxir
His tweets have been a consistent style and sentiment for the past few days.

~~~
josephagoss
If it turns out this tweet about Tesla share price is legitimately from Elon
Musk, yikes the SEC will eat him up for sure.

~~~
Bang2Bay
he has done it before s well. SEC did not go behind him then.

~~~
josephagoss
From memory SEC fined Musk and Tesla and Musk tried playing hardball with them
and the SEC immediately doubled the fine. They were willing to start an
escalation and Musk finally backed down.

Sounded to me like he was not in a strong position last time and another
blatant violation is unlikely to be an easy walk in the park.

The share price has immediately moved, this is just reckless behaviour.

------
api
Twitter exists for the rich and powerful to make complete asses of themselves.

~~~
BitwiseFool
And it's provided me with so much entertainment!

------
fzeroracer
I'm finding some extreme schadenfreude in this considering in the Tesla Q1
2020 update thread posted just yesterday had people defending Musk's tweets
because it didn't affect Tesla's stock and he was still earning them money.

------
vincentmarle
Stock is now down 7%

